# How can I speed up Warcraft 3. Please help



## Gelfling (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I have a fast computer but have Hughes Net as my internet. It's a satilight connection and I have about a three second delay on B.net. I would like to know if there is any way to take off some of that delay if not take it all off. I know it's not just the person who hosts it, it is my computer because I've played a game with a good friend of mine that I know has a really fast computer. Also, when I play offline or alone, I've got no delay what-so-ever. Please help if you can.

Gelfling


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Are there other computers in your house that are using Internet at the same time you are playing? Also, have you tried a different times of the day?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Satellite is notorious for poor latency. Even with a really fast PC there will be lag due to connection latency.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Gelfling and welcome to TSF:wave:
Please do a test at speedtest.net and post back with the link with your results. Like ebackhus said, Satellite isn't great for internet. If your speedtest report shows you having high latency, this could be your problem.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not surprised you get a 3 second latency on Satellite. - My satellite is exactly the same, if not worse.

You really need some sort of cable internet. Either broadband or even Dial-up would be better for gaming than satellite.

My satellite internet is much slower than my dial-up - latency-wise, it is fine for bandwidth. (I have to use dial-up as the phone lines are too old for broadband).


----------

